
How to Debug Rust with Visual Studio Code - forrestthewoods
https://www.forrestthewoods.com/blog/how-to-debug-rust-with-visual-studio-code/
======
mindchasers
Can I use VS to debug Firefox & Rust on Windows?

~~~
forrestthewoods
That's a good question. I don't know.

I'd imagine it's possible? But how difficult it is may depend on how
frankenstein of a build system Firefox uses. If it produces normal pdbs then
maybe it will "just work"?

Sadly, projects of that size are rarely so simple. :(

